# Looking for work experience...



## mattc (Jun 3, 2007)

Hey folks! My name is Matt and I am interested in gaining some experience in the field in order to pursue a career as an arborist. I am 25 and have a BS in plant science with a few arboriculture classes under my belt. I have been working as an assistant golf course superintendent for the past 3 years and have been responsible for both pruning and removal. I am looking for employment likely as a groundsperson and am able to relocate, but would like to stay in the west. I am physically fit, hard working and an avid rock climber which makes tree climbing very appealing. 

If anybody needs some help please let me know.

Thanks, 
Matt Christensen
206-919-9670
[email protected]


----------

